# Angeln in Zeeland: Rund um Kamperland/Banjaard/Neeltja Jans...Ende Sept./Anfang Okt.



## ACNalle (11. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal.  Bin neu hier und hatte das Forum grad mal durchwühlt und keine Beiträge in dieser Richtung gefunden.

Wir fahren die Woche 27.09. bis 05.10. nach Kamperland/Zeeland und wollten nebenbei auch angeln gehen. War da letztes Jahr schonmal füe drei Tage und hab an zwei Abenden die an der See war nicht wirklich viel gefangen. Waren am ende insgesamt 1 Wolfsbarsch, 1 Pollack und 3 relativ kleine Schollen. 

Die Schollen alle nachmittags vom Strand De Banjaard direkt an der "Sturmflut-Brücke" rüber nach Neeltje Jans...abends/nachts haben die fische dann nur noch "angetestet" aber nicht mehr gebissen.

Pollack und Barsch hab ich dann am nächsten Abend von Neeltje Jans vom Deich aus gefangen. Fand das aber recht wenig für 5 1/2 Stunden ansitzen.

Jetzt hab ich die Frage: Ob jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Angeln in der Nordsee in diesem Gebiet hat und mir nen paar speziellere Tipps geben kann? 

Ich kann ja einfach nochwas zum letzten mal sagen und ihr könnt mich dann verbessern 

Geködert hab ich mit Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm (immer wieder variiert)

Vorfach: 2-Haken-Montage mit Clips und nen 150er Blei

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## ACNalle (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland: Rund um Kamperland/Banjaard/Neeltja Jans...Ende Sept./Anfang O*

So Tasche ist gepackt und morgen in aller Frühe gehts los. 

Sonst noch jemand ausser oris_ac vor Ort? 

Oder jemand hier, der in den letzten Tagen in Zeeland fischen war und mal kurz berichten kann, ob und was er gefangen hat?


----------

